# Eating Behavior Online Survey



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Eating Behavior Online Survey**Details:* This study will help researchers learn more about the eating behaviors and practices of young adults with irritable bowel syndrome. If you are a college student with irritable bowel syndrome, please take the time to complete this important online survey.*Hey College Students!Got 30 minutes to complete an online survey about your eating practices?You could win 1 of 10 $25 prizes!To learn more, go to http://nutrisci.rutgers.edu/eating*​*Ages Eligible for Study:* 18 to 25, College Student (full- or part-time)*Genders Eligible for Study:* Men and Women*Contact Information:* Ginger Quick, RD, [email protected] or [email protected]Principal investigator: Carol Byrd-Bredbenner, PhD, RD, FADA


----------



## nevile (Nov 25, 2010)

Jeffrey Roberts said:


> *Eating Behavior Online Survey**Details:* This study will help researchers learn more about the eating behaviors and practices of young adults with irritable bowel syndrome. If you are a college student with irritable bowel syndrome, please take the time to complete this important online survey.*Hey College Students!Got 30 minutes to complete an online survey about your eating practices?You could win 1 of 10 $25 prizes!To learn more, go to http://nutrisci.rutgers.edu/eating*​*Ages Eligible for Study:* 18 to 25, College Student (full- or part-time)*Genders Eligible for Study:* Men and Women*Contact Information:* Ginger Quick, RD, [email protected] or [email protected]Principal investigator: Carol Byrd-Bredbenner, PhD, RD, FADA


Hi that is really great! the whole process of online survey is less time consuming, you get the results faster and once you've assessed your results and feedback.GOOD luck.


----------

